# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks >  aimbot?

## dtoast

I keep reading at various places that there is an aimbot out for this, can anyone point me in the right direction?

----------


## jabbermewmew

I'm also curious about this

----------


## chaosgods

ohh sounds good wish its ture <3 
just for some ez cash lol and wep lvls

----------


## chaosgods

I know that macros work and that lag switches work to < great for multi lol so fun
but i dont know about any aim bots.

----------


## chaosgods

Mods DELETE thread there have been no mentions of a aimbot and this post is sore on the eyes

----------


## dtoast

Seems that there's ESP and radar hacks out now, and aimbots are being worked on by most of the aimbot crowd (easy to google, I wont post links).

----------


## Liteness

x22's working on aimbot as we speak

however as public releases go, i haven't heard anything

----------


## chaosgods

> x22's working on aimbot as we speak
> 
> however as public releases go, i haven't heard anything


yea i know and as it stands what they have is junk -.- and vip .. anyways this game flopped

----------

